# iPad 3 sous iOS 7.1 avis?



## poltom (16 Mars 2014)

Salut, j'ai un iPad 3 écran retina, je suis encore sous iOS 6.1.3 de peur de perdre la fluidité de mon iPad car j'ai était extrêmement  déçu de mon iphone sous iOS 7 qui ne tient plus la route selon moi. J ai lu bcp de truc à propos d'iOS 7 sur iPad 3 et les avis sont très partagés.
Pour être honnête iOS 7 me tente de plus en plus un peu de changement c est cool mais je ne voudrait surtout pas pas perdre son efficacité et sa fluidité. Ma question est donc est ce que je passe sous iOS 7.1? 
Voilà j'aimerai avoir vos avis afin de prendre la meilleur décision  !


----------



## Loscyde (16 Mars 2014)

Ton iPhone est assez ancien non ?


J'ai l'iPad 3ème génération. Sous iOS 7.0 j'ai eu aucun souci ; là je viens de passer sous 7.1, et pareil, zéro problème 
Je suis même plutôt satisfait d'iOS 7.1 car on gagne en rapidité par rapport à 7.0 pour beaucoup de manipulations, à savoir essentiellement à l'ouverture et à la fermeture des apps.

Bref, tu peux faire la mise à jour sans crainte ^^


----------



## brhume (17 Mars 2014)

Hello,

Mon iPad 3 avait pris un coup de vieux avec la Màj 7.0... Mais avec le 7.1, il reprend un sacré coup de jeune: fluide et rapide dans l'UI.
C'est encore meilleur que sous iOS 6.
Ne pas oublier de NE PAS utiliser "Reduce Motion".


----------



## poltom (17 Mars 2014)

Génial je vous remercie, je vais donc la faire!! &#128515;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------

Ps: mon iphone n'a qu un peu plus d'un an :/


----------



## drs (17 Mars 2014)

brhume a dit:


> Ne pas oublier de NE PAS utiliser "Reduce Motion".



De quoi parles-tu?


----------



## Koaster (17 Mars 2014)

iOS 7.0 avait quand même apportait quelques ralentissements sur mon iPad 3 mais je trouve qu'avec la version 7.1, il a vraiment gagner en fluidité ! Tout comme mon iPhone 5 !


----------



## brhume (17 Mars 2014)

drs a dit:


> De quoi parles-tu?



Pas besoin de "réduire les animations" (réglages/général) avec le 7.1 sur un iPad 3. Au contraire, cela supprime les transitions et la fluidité de l'iOS. Maintenant certains peuvent préférer.


----------



## drs (17 Mars 2014)

brhume a dit:


> Pas besoin de "réduire les animations" (réglages/général) avec le 7.1 sur un iPad 3. Au contraire, cela supprime les transitions et la fluidité de l'iOS. Maintenant certains peuvent préférer.



Ah ok, j'avais bien compris alors, mais je ne comprenais pas le caractère impératif que tu lui donnais 
Effectivement, c'est mon cas, je préfère sans les animations, qui, pour moi, ne servent à rien.
Je le trouve bien plus réactif sans.


----------

